# A few father's day eyes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

A little Minnesota payback. :beer: My brother Nate in the picture.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking eaters


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah we let all the eyes 3lbs and bigger back, and alot of smaller ones too. It was a great time with the old man, and brother.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

congrats and happy fathers day a liittle late :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks, you too.
Father's day weekend is always a really good time to get out and boat alot of nice fish. :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> Yeah we let all the eyes 3lbs and bigger back


thanks for being smart. :beer: You must be from wahp 8)


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Damn skippy :beer:


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Those are some really nice fish. What was the average lenght on that stringer, looks like most have to be in the upper teens. Good fishing.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah they were in the upper teens, didn't measure them, but have caught enough to guess length and weight pretty much dead on. Perfect eaters off a small lake that barely anyones fishes, only 3 boats out there when we were there, and they were bass fishing. Poor suckers if they only knew. :lol:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wingmaster said:


> Yeah they were in the upper teens, didn't measure them, but have caught enough to guess length and weight pretty much dead on. Perfect eaters off a small lake that barely anyones fishes, only 3 boats out there when we were there, and they were bass fishing. Poor suckers if they only knew. :lol:


Isn't that the best feeling in the world? I know it is good to share, but some things are best kept to yourself.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah, I like to share as much as the next guy, but with this lake only my brother's, and dad know about it, and they understand how it is so... Couple of my buddies caught me coming off this lake, and then came over and saw all the walleyes I was cleaning, and they were like, ok now we know. 
So they went out a bunch of different times and couldn't catch an eye to save their lives, and they know how to fish.
It's rare to find these little lakes, so a guy has to keep them to themselves. 
When people randomly ask me where I've caught these walleyes over the years, I tell them lake X. That usually ends the conversation.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

wow, nice eyes. beautiful


----------

